# Another Knipex thread, Lineman pliers.



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I would really like to replace my new $38 "Journeyman" series pliers with a pair of Knipex pliers.

The cutters on my Kleins are see through when held up to the light. This is from cutting MC cable and some nails.

I would like to replace them with a nice pair of Knipex side cutters. 

Will the Knipex side cutter owners share their opinions on these? How do the cutting blades hold up? Should I believe the hype?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> I would really like to replace my new $38 "Journeyman" series pliers with a pair of Knipex pliers.
> 
> The cutters on my Kleins are see through when held up to the light. This is from cutting MC cable and some nails.
> 
> ...


is their a pair of knipex side cutter's that have a Tape puller?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

CFine said:


> is their a pair of knipex side cutter's that have a Tape puller?


Can I get my questions answered first?, jeez.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Can I get my questions answered first?, jeez.


 
Yes they live up to the hype,they blow klien away,I will never go back to klien.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> they blow klien


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

i'm noticing slowly that almost all of my american made tools are slowly disappearing due to quality.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Can I get my questions answered first?, jeez.


sorry dude, ladies first   i'm mainly curious about if anyone has seen one with a fish tape puller on it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

No, they do not live up to the hype.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have been wanting to try them also.

I really want a pair of Klein's about 20 years old but still brand new.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have them. i cut a lot of pencil rod, and cat 6 cable. they are holding up great. on top of that i use them to hammer a lot of ****. no dings/dents


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> No, they do not live up to the hype.


 
Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> No, they do not live up to the hype.


yes please elaborate. your the only one who said they don't.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

CFine said:


> yes please elaborate. your the only one who said they don't.


 
I think no matter what I'm going to buy them but reassurance is always good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CFine said:


> sorry dude, ladies first   i'm mainly curious about if anyone has seen one with a fish tape puller on it.


Why would you need one with a fish tape puller? Remember the rope trick that will not damage the tape?:thumbsup:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

i use the fish tape side help pull fish line usually. lol i got helpers to pulling wire


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I had the klein journeymans but lost them. Bought knipex. They are really sharp and I did not like them at first. I do have very small knicks in the cutting blades but I mean very small. I do like them now. I don't think they are any better or worse then klein. However I haven't had any issues out of my past kleins. I would buy them again.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

CFine said:


> yes please elaborate. your the only one who said they don't.


Still waiting


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> No, they do not live up to the hype.


I don't think they live up to the hype Either. I got a pair off my supply house before Lowes was carrying the linemans. To me they just don't feel like a pair of Kleins, they are lighter and not as High Leverage as the Kleins. I work on and replace a lot of blower motors and had trouble trying to cut the through bolts and I grabbed a pair of Kleins and cut them right off with no effort. 

IMHO the Kleins have better leverage, but the Knipex may have sharper cutters.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The leverage isn't the issue, the issue is, despite claiming they can cut steel, and piano wire, etc., it seems to me the blades are too sharp, and too brittle.

I don't believe I've abused them. I cut fish tape with them once, and it gapped them, chipped, them really. Since then I've not cut anything besides simple aluminum MC, and various screws here and there, and the gap has only continued to get larger.

They're just too sharp. They should be fine cutting copper, and the blades are great for stripping, but I didn't pay 45 dollars for a "for copper only" pair of linemans.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> No, they do not live up to the hype.


 I picked up a pair today at lowes and I just don't like how they feel. I guess I'm just a Klein guy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


>


That picture is worth a 1000 words.:thumbsup: I would say that is enough said.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Please excuse the dirt and rust.

I like to keep my tools oiled and clean, but we're in the middle of doing some underground and in the middle of trying to get some PVC glued, my pliers fell out of my pocket head first into the mud in the middle of a down pour.

I watched one of the electricians cut some fishtape the other day with his kleins, and I asked him to see his pliers.

No gap.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if Frasbees's experience is a common one or more of a fluke. I've cut through damn near everything (including fish tape) with my combos and dikes and there is no gap like that.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

william1978 said:


> That picture is worth a 1000 words.:thumbsup: I would say that is enough said.


Looks like every single pair of Channellocks I have ever owned.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Even the best of tools are only as good as the person using them.:jester:


DO YOU AGREE ??


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Electric Al said:


> Even the best of tools are only as good as the person using them.:jester:
> 
> 
> DO YOU AGREE ??


Hey now, I own a pair of greenlees and craftsman lineman's, both of which I've cut steel fish tape at least _once_ with, and they're not chipped like that.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Yet I don't see the handles showing knippix


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

CFine said:


> Yet I don't see the handles showing knippix


Yeah, it's a big conspiracy, I just hate knipex so much that I'm going to go out of my way to discredit them, despite retiring my channellock adjustable pliers for knipex alligators.

And for what?

Because I'm loyal to my Craftsman, Channellock, and Greenlee lineman's.

Consider this, if I zoomed out, you guys wouldn't see the gap as well.

You know why they're rusted and dirty?

_Because I still use them._I paid my 45 dollars for them, I intend on using them until they're no longer useable.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm wondering if Frasbees's experience is a common one or more of a fluke. I've cut through damn near everything (including fish tape) with my combos and dikes and there is no gap like that.


2x that, I say its a fluke


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> 2x that, I say its a fluke


A fluke?

As in fake?

Or is this some kind of reference to the actual fluke brand?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> A fluke?
> 
> As in fake?
> 
> Or is this some kind of reference to the actual fluke brand?


fluke as in its just you that has had that issue, btw Knippex has a lifetime warranty. i've yet to have any issue with my german made tools and i get more issues with my american made tools


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how cutting a fish tape gaped and chipped the cutting edge?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how cutting a fish tape gaped and chipped the cutting edge?


Y'know how they kinda have that "snap", to them?

I just feel like the blades are too sharp, and brittle.

Initially it was a much smaller chip than you see in the picture, I mean, fishtape isn't that wide, but since then I've avoided things like fishtape, and figured some 6-32's would be fine, but it's progressively gotten larger.

I wish I had known they would chip like this, because I really loved them with a good edge, they were _great_ for stripping wire, you could feel the blades hit the copper so you wouldn't go so far as to knick the wire, quick and clean.

Don't know what to say, but I'm looking to finally pick up my first pair of klein lineman's. I'll make sure to get the HD's.

Klein connection has several types besides the orange handled HD 2000's, might pick up the pair with the all thread gripper/cleaner.










https://www.kleinconnection.com/web...---Lineman's-Bolt-Thread-Holding-2000-Series®


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

I switched to Knipex last month, and although I really don't use them that much (most of my job is done with a clipboard and pen), I like them. I got the pair from Lowe's that says insulated to 1000v; the handles feels a bit weird, but I guess I'll get used to it eventually.

I still use my Kleins, but mostly for hammering, and hitting guys in the head who cut up my fish tapes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> _Because I still use them._I paid my 45 dollars for them, I intend on using them until they're no longer useable.


Knock it off...take them to Lowes and exchange them for a new pair. No receipt needed. I've cut fishtapes at least a dozen times with mine...no dents.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


>


Those are junk! Thank you i will not be trying them. I found a pair of kleins in a drop ceiling this weekend, so it will take me a while to burn through my 3 pairs.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Knock it off...take them to Lowes and exchange them for a new pair. No receipt needed. I've cut fishtapes at least a dozen times with mine...no dents.


I hope you're right, most places require a receipt nowadays, so I never bothered trying to trade them up.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I hope you're right, most places require a receipt nowadays, so I never bothered trying to trade them up.


That's what I did. The first pair of Knipex pliers I had a piece of the cutter chipped off. Took them back and got a new one on the spot no questions asked. If the ones I have now dent or chip in I'll do the same again. I've had these for a few months no problems still almost like new.


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> That's what I did. The first pair of Knipex pliers I had a piece of the cutter chipped off. Took them back and got a new one on the spot no questions asked. If the ones I have now dent or chip in I'll do the same again. I've had these for a few months no problems still almost like new.


 

Wife works at Lowes and she said you have a 90 day warranty and anything after that you have to call Knipex.


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

I wish I would've seen this thread before I had my wife buy me Knipex Linesman with the crimper and fishtape puller. I paid $40 for mine and I've used them only a couple of days, but no problems so far and I really like them.

I'll only really use them to cut soft copper and twist wires to make joints, hammer in plastic anchors, etc., but if I have to really put them to the test, I will find how good Knipex really is.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

MasonJar said:


> I wish I would've seen this thread before I had my wife buy me Knipex Linesman with the crimper and fishtape puller. I paid $40 for mine and I've used them only a couple of days, but no problems so far and I really like them.


The wife works at Lowes, and you still had to pay $40? No employee discount?

Where's the Love???? :whistling2:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a pair of Klein journeymans. I thought they were great pliers, untill I pulled on something the first time and the handles came off. I glued the handles back on and they were a great pair of pliers. My point is you shouldn't have to work on a brand new set of 40$ pliers. 

I have had my knipex about six months or so and I couldn't be happier with them. 
I have cut fish tape with them a few times, no knicks. 
I haven't cut screws with them, but I don't cut screws with linemans. 

They are sharp, they seem to hold their edge and there is NO break in. You could flip the right out of the package, try that with a pair of Kleins. 

Just the other day I had to work in a blast freezer and that was always an ordeal with Kleins. When you come out everything condensates and rusts immediately. With Kleins I would have to spray them and work them for a couple days to get them loosened back up. 
When I came out my Knipex rusted up and got sticky just like I thought they would but I sprayed them and worked them a couple times and they were as good as new. I was pretty impressed with that.


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The wife works at Lowes, and you still had to pay $40? No employee discount?
> 
> Where's the Love???? :whistling2:


 
They were $39.93 minus a 10% discount. I think it really takes care of the tax. After everything was said and done, it still came out to be a little less than 40$.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MasonJar said:


> Wife works at Lowes and she said you have a 90 day warranty and anything after that you have to call Knipex.


Damn, mine were 45 bucks, same pair.

I guess I'll have to call Knipex, then, because I've had them since February.


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Damn, mine were 45 bucks, same pair.
> 
> I guess I'll have to call Knipex, then, because I've had them since February.


 She said that you can probably still take them to Lowes without a receipt and exchange them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll tell you what I do like about the photo with the nicked Knipex: The grip teeth actually meet (or at least come close). My Kleins (and my buddies) have such a massive gap, because the cutters come together first, that you can't clamp down on certain thin things, like small string. My Knipex combo-pliers cut really well and the teeth come right together.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> I'll tell you what I do like about the photo with the nicked Knipex: The grip teeth actually meet (or at least come close). My Kleins (and my buddies) have such a massive gap, because the cutters come together first, that you can't clamp down on certain thin things, like small string. My Knipex combo-pliers cut really well and the teeth come right together.


No, there's still a tiny gap, like on most pliers.

I think the photo is just at a slight angle, that you can't see it.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> No, there's still a tiny gap, like on most pliers.
> 
> I think the photo is just at a slight angle, that you can't see it.


 They are tighter than Kleins though. I can grip little ty raps with mine, I couldn't with my Kleins.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Klein sucks.

Not only do they now have a euro style combo plier, they have those Knipex style wire strippers.

Losers.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought a pair of Knipex and have just used them for a week and they have a slight gap already. I have cut screws, nails, fish tapes, and 1/4 all thread rod so I haven't been nice to them, also hammered with them a good bit. 
I've decided that if a pair of linesmen lasts me a year then I will just call it a day and a cost of doing business.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use my knipex everyday for a hammer. they hold up really well


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I finally picked up a pair of these pliers. I guess I 'll have a review after some time. 

I bought them @ Lowe's and I believe someone was interested in the model with the crimp, they have these too.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> I finally picked up a pair of these pliers. I guess I 'll have a review after some time.
> 
> I bought them @ Lowe's and I believe someone was interested in the model with the crimp, they have these too.


Interested to hear your review. I'm thinking about giving them a shot next time around.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a pair of Knipex side-cutters with the crimper and fish-tape puller. I use them to hammer in plastic anchors and cut heavier stuff. I cut a fish-tape just today. No problems. I like them, a lot.
The pricing I got from my buddy at Fastenal was better than the pricing at Lowe's, but that might be because of my discount. Might be worth a check, though.

Mike


----------



## tshumate (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a new Knipex Lineman's Plier that has both a fish tape puller and a crimper.

Check out there website, www.knipex-tools.com


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I posted recently that I had just purchased a new pair of Knipex side-cutters, and I had cut fishtape etc. with no adverse effects. I just returned them. I cut fishtape again, and they chipped. Pretty seriously.

Mike


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> I posted recently that I had just purchased a new pair of Knipex side-cutters, and I had cut fishtape etc. with no adverse effects. I just returned them. I cut fishtape again, and they chipped. Pretty seriously.
> 
> Mike


I had the same issue.

People were calling me a nay sayer, but I was just being honest. The blades on them are _sharp_, and it makes the more brittle.

I love them for terminating/stripping wires, but not when I'm roughin' out in a commercial setting when I'm dealing with a lot of rod/bolts and things.


----------



## steveT (May 11, 2010)

I got a pair of knipex ***** today, they seem to be real high quality stuff. For me i got the knipex because I go to trade school Im 17 everyone has klein or ideal tools, screw drivers and pliers disappear all the time some times i am sure its just an honest mistake because they all look the same. I mark all my tools but then there is the thieves that actually steal tools i had a 5 in one walk along with my ***** a few months ago. No one else has knipex tools either because they are too cheap to spend the extra 5 or 6 bucks for them or just because they dont know about them, Now when i see some douche using my knipex pliers that no one else has i can just beat the sh1t out of him and ask questions later....haha just kidding but it does slim down the chances of my tools getting stolen or accidentally taken.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I like my new pliers allot. I am reluctant to cut anything that I think may damage them though. Ive used them to cut wire and mc cable and as Frasbee mentioned they are really sharp... so, so far so good.

What I like even more than my side cutters are my 7" Cobra channel lock pliers, man they're nice!


The Lowes stores in So Cal carry the side cutters with the tape puller and crimper.


----------



## steveT (May 11, 2010)

Why wouldnt you try to cut something with them im gonna try to cut a 3/8" stainless bolt with my ***** hahaha. hey they have a life time warranty and my local electric supply house told me if I bought them and didn't like them i could return it within 30 days no questions asked. 

I went into lowes today and i just couldnt bring myself to buy a set of knipex linesmans while i have a two month old set of kliens. Although I did return my klien long nose pliers I bought two days ago. I used the cash from that and picked up some nice knipex long nose pliers : ) I love the knipex look and feel you can tell they are very high quality and i can see myself in the future buying the alligator grip channel locks and the lineman pliers.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

steveT said:


> I love the knipex look and feel you can tell they are very high quality and i can see myself in the future buying the alligator grip channel locks and the lineman pliers.


 I miss my Knipex side-cutters. I wish the blades could take the beating that I, personally, feel that they should. The Ideals that I replaced them with feel terrible by comparison - they are way too tight, and I don't feel any 'pride of ownership' for them.

Mike


----------



## steveT (May 11, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I miss my Knipex side-cutters. I wish the blades could take the beating that I, personally, feel that they should. The Ideals that I replaced them with feel terrible by comparison - they are way too tight, and I don't feel any 'pride of ownership' for them.
> 
> Mike



well if they dont hold up then they just arent the right ones for you. I could get a set of 4 dollar ***** and they would last forever with me in trade school haha. I just like nice tools. buy a set of used kliens off ebay clean them up then get a pair of knipex grips haha, the kliens prolly wont even last as long as knipex though.


----------



## steveT (May 11, 2010)

bought the linemans today from lowes they seem pretty high quality haven't used them yet though. I was also at a local flea market and picked up a brand new set of knipex needle nose insulated pliers. The dude had 15 on them i gave him 10. He also had a set of irwins there for 15 i offered him 10 he refused haha. I should have told them they were 35 dollar pliers after i bought them he had no clue what they were i guess he thought the irwin ones were nicer. 

So now i have the diagonal cutters, the insulated long nose pliers, and the linemans.....i hope these suckers are worth it they are pretty damn pricey how bout it. My next buy will be a set of cobra pump pliers but for now i will stick with my channellock brand slip joints.


----------

